# mot,s and mosquito,s



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

firstly a big thanks to everyone who is helping us out on here, and we do hope at some point in the future we may get to meet some or all of you.
the first question is in relation to the equivalent of portuguese mot,s on vehicles are these done annually? same as uk.
secondly veering off on a completely different topic are mosquitos more prolific at certain times of the year particular to central region?
hope you all dont think i am mad bombarding you with all these questions but they are all relavent to us and we do need to know from your experiances,
thanks all


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mosquitoes. Well if I say I killed one elephant size n my bathroom yesterday does than answer your question?
They seem to be worse where there are pine trees.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

MOTs are only every two years until cars reach a certain age, then they are yearly. Not sure at what age it changes though. 

Mossies - none for a while in the Eastern Algarve, but in the summer we get eaten alive!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

MOT's exactly same as UK, can be done up to 1 month before car registration date costs last year €28, a Portuguese MOT is not valid for a UK Registered vehicle, MOT for matriculation slightly dearer and more stringent.

Mossies, we never had serious problems with them in CP, but there's a nice biting fly here that will cause you problems till you build some immunity. Found the pen type antihistamine most effective.
If your bringing animals very important to use monthly multi purpose anti tick etc treatment


----------

